# Stat or no Stat



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

My Mitsubishi 2801 does not have a thermostat, 
In winter, the needle barely moves, in summer it only moves to bottom of cold.
Doesn't a diesel tractor need to reach operating temp as all other engines do?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Mac,

Diesels are more efficient at higher operating temperature. I think my old Ford tractor currently has a 168 degree thermostat, plus a fairly new radiator. Seems to be working well with this combination. I don't like the higher temperature thermostats because on hot days, working hard, it tends to get up near the red on the temperature gauge.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Going to install a stat.


----------



## ovrszd (12 mo ago)

I suggest installing a thermostat. In theory, it puts the engine temperature at it's most efficient level.


----------



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Not good to run cold.


----------

